# I put in a nestbox.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Please hear me out before you comment. You see, I wasn't going to add a box until January or February next year, but my curiosity has overtaken me.

About a month ago I put in a shoebox to see what H & H would do with it. They were _very_ enthusiastic about it for a couple of hours but eventually lost interest. Here's a short video I took: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=477213402376454&set=vb.404506509647144&type=2&theater

Then, last week I put in a box that was more covered in. It held their interest for longer, and eventually both of them nestled inside it together. Henry was so excited and kept going in and out constantly. He completely tore up the soft cardboard I had lined it with, as well as chewing the outside of the box until it looked as if it had been through the wars, lol. Honey took longer to come around but eventually she was comfortably inside with him. It was so cute I could have died.

Today I bought a proper nestbox and some pine wood chips. I put it in this afternoon. You should have seen Henry's face, he was beyond over the moon. As usual he was first in, chirping from inside for Honey to hurry up and follow him in. She sat on the perch by the opening and stuck her head inside but never stepped a foot inside of the box. She seemed nervous, perhaps unsure, or maybe just too excited to cope with the situation (haha). We will see if her attitude has changed by tomorrow.

No eggs have been laid and no mating has occurred during these box experiments. H & H are definitely showing nesty behaviours though (even with long night treatment), Henry in particular (must be because he's older?). I talked to my avian vet about the whole thing and she basically encouraged me to let them practice nesting, as they have a lot to learn before they even think about raising babies. I trust her that she knows what she's talking about, she's very experienced and I look up to her. I also trust that this means it's safe to let my birds do it.

In saying that, advice is welcome. Is there anything else I can do to help them become more prepared/boost their learning experience? Dummy eggs maybe?

Hopefully I can take some cute nestbox pics.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow big move! Are you willing to let them have chicks? because that could well happen.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I love watching mine when they start investigating the box. I don't see it being a big problem as long as you are prepared for what could come from it


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

This is so exciting!! I hope you make a thread on their breeding journey!!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

When I got Trilly and George last year that's exactly what happened to me... they nested in a cardboard box. Completely destroyed the inside of it trying to make nesting material, and after two or three days Trilly started to lay eggs... So I guess you can expect your Honey to do the same soon! 
Well, I suspect my guys were used as breeding pair and rid of when they didn't produce fertile eggs, so they had experience. They were a formidable team, seriously! Maybe it will take Honey and Henry a little bit more. 

If your nest box is like mine, it' quite deep inside and dark, so it took Trilly and Frank a few hours to trust it enough to go inside... but they definitely knew what it was for 
After they got inside, she started laying the day after.

I'd say you can stop the long nights treatment... That's like giving a candy to a little boy and at the same time tell him that he'll get cavities LOL
It's such an exciting journey, enjoy!!! I can't wait to see pics and videos of the newlyweds


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

My nestbox is one of those standard ones that everyone seems to have:










Pretty sure it's a bit deeper than the ones in this pic though.

I _do_ want them to have chicks. I really really do. (I'm like a hormonal mama bird myself, lol). I wouldn't be doing this if I didn't :lol: It's just that I don't know their exact ages and my guess is they're borderline age for having babies. I want to give them the best possible chance for their first clutch, as I know it doesn't always go to plan and there's plenty of risk involved, so I decided to start early.

I don't want to encourage Honey to lay sooner than she should, and I'm well aware of egg binding. But going from what I've read, she won't lay eggs if her body can't handle it. The stimulus has to be right. I think she's pretty nervous anyway and needs to calm down a great deal before she even thinks about laying.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> (I'm like a hormonal mama bird myself, lol).


Haha! I thought of myself when I red that :lol: (but I wouldn't say mama)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yay! Honey jumped in the box today. She was perched in the opening with her bum sticking out for ages before deciding to completely enter. She wasn't in there for long, though, after Henry decided to dive in there with her (he's just way too excited and I think it makes Honey nervous, lol).

Meanwhile, Coco wants to join in... he's feeling terribly left out.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Meanwhile, Coco wants to join in... he's feeling terribly left out.


Cockatiel threesome? What silly little birds :lol:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oops -- I got too close, so here's Honey's angry mama face. She still looks gorgeous as anything though.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

She is so pretty! Did you put nesting material inside the box?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, a good layer of pine woodchips (I bought it at the same time I bought the nestbox) and a few good pieces of soft cardboard for them to tear up.

They've been in and out of it _a lot_. Still no eggs. They've been mating about twice a day but Henry still doesn't have his vent lined up with Honey's. They're trying so hard though, I've gotta give them credit for that. 

Also, Honey's poops are _huge_ and watery. They were normal before I put the box in, so she might be preparing to lay, or maybe it's just put her in the mood.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you  just keep them on a good diet, provide them with Vitamin D3 and plenty of calcium. Long daylight hours too. Sounds like they're already going ahead with it though


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

How is everything proceeding? Is baby Coco still a bit sad to be left alone? He has his mama all for himself though, I bet he'll quickly get over it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe they got it right at some stage? They may have an egg soon then.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

mating several times a day and when a hen has huge watery poops are a sign of a hen that's about to lay eggs


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Everything (well, most things) is proceeding really well. H & H are eating heaps and spending longer periods inside the box. I'm checking every day for eggs but no sign of any yet. Sometimes Henry stays in the box for a really long time and sways and hisses when I take a look. He's really into this! I know he can't wait for eggs and he's going to be a dutiful father. I expected Honey to be spending most of the time in the box, not him! Haha.

Coco still tries to reach them no matter how loudly H & H scream at him to keep away. I have to keep rescuing him from their cage because he just won't stop going over there. He's got new toys though so he's behaving better today. But this morning Honey attacked Coco  He got too close to the nestbox and she rushed at him. Luckily I was there to pick him up before she could actually get ahold of him. Feisty Honey! Henry and Coco have had a few squabbles but nothing serious.

We just had visitors and Coco was the centre of attention. He even sang to himself in front of the mirror for an audience. My brave little boy!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It sounds like Henry is going to be a great father! I gave Beaker a chicken egg for funsies and he pushed it off the counter and laughed at it when it broke. I'll pass on breeding him...


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Beaker: "Mum, I refuse this egg! I don't want to have giant babies hahahah"
Can you blame him


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> I gave Beaker a chicken egg for funsies and he pushed it off the counter and laughed at it when it broke.


I don't blame him hahaha.

I'd imagine Coco would do the same... gotta keep him well away from this nest, heh heh.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Here we go Henry in the box!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh that piece of mesh does make all the difference! My poor Frank is a small boy and it took ages for him to learn going in and out. The first time he was stuck inside for like 30 minutes lol
I wish I had thought of it 

Henry is gonna be such a good father, look at him! It's incredible how big these lil guys look when they flatten themselves like that


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This box came with the mesh in. I always wondered how they got in and out of them since they're so deep! Haha.

I can't stop giggling at him, he looks so funny! He's so enthusiastic. Next time I take pictures I'll try capture Honey in the box.  They're starting to be very displeased with my regular checkups... they fluff themselves up, put on a fierce expression and try to scare me away, lol. Good try, guys!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I get terrified of checking my birds nest box! I have a video that I took of my two birds in the nest swaying and hissing and then the father jumped and bit my camera! It's a really freaky video, I might upload it to YouTube and post it here


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

lol yes please Baruch I want to see that! They ARE scary... when they sway left and right they really make me nervous.

Father of the Year should be a COTM... Or maybe we should have a ceremony like the Oscars with all the categories


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll upload it when I come home from school tomorrow


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> I have a video that I took of my two birds in the nest swaying and hissing and then the father jumped and bit my camera!


Looking forward to seeing that video, Baruch! :excited:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I just checked and I lost the video  
I have my iPod to my brother and I tried to upload everytging to my computer before I reset it and all the photos uploaded exept for that one


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

NOOOOOO it mustbe somewhere! Maybe with old backups? Look again!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Henry's going to make a good daddy  I always get worried when mine sway to


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

bobobubu said:


> Father of the Year should be a COTM... Or maybe we should have a ceremony like the Oscars with all the categories


And Beaker would come in dead last. That's my boy...


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Beaker would definitely win the Best Laugh category, that's for sure


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Honey just practically tried to murder Coco :frown: She's not to blame though, really, because of the way he is so persistent about interrupting the goings on in their flight cage (which is now the breeding cage, I guess you could call it). Well, this time he got right in there and into their favourite food dish. Honey bolted at him while Henry shrieked, and both Coco and Honey dropped to the cage floor, Coco's wing in Honey's beak. I rescued him as soon as I could. His feathers were sticking out everywhere on one side, his beak was slightly open and he was panting and frightened to death. I cuddled him for a bit, making sure he was okay and not injured, before putting him back into his cage with some fresh food. It's bedtime anyway, he's been out and about practically all day.

Does this usually happen? H & H have been so territorial, even with me. It's like they believe they actually have chicks to protect, they're acting so seriously about it all. Perhaps it's because they don't have much of an established bond with Coco and so they want absolutely nothing to do with him while tending to their nest. They behave fine with him out of their cage, and I still take them out for sun time all together (in Coco's cage). Ugh, my poor little one! I'll never let him inside the flight cage ever again!  I'd hate to imagine what would happen if Henry got ahold of my sweet boy...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You need to separate coco, the parents are trying to make a safe spot to breed and if coco is in the way they will attake him if they feel that he is a hazard, this is the reason why it's not recommended for other birds besids the parents should be in the breeding cage 

I think he should be fine, just keep an eye on him for a bit


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

The thing is, he _is_ separated, he has his own cage and all. I guess I'll just have to keep him super distracted while he's out and not leave him to wander.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You should keep H & H's cage closed when Coco is out.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Here too I have the same problem, CharVicki; the other birds are always around the breeding cage, trying to look at the babies, trying to get inside the cage etc. No matter how strong the bond is between them and the parents, they will be chased. Fifi is best friends with Trilly and still she isn't allowed near them.
I need to be vigilant all the time! I regret not having moved the breeding cage in the other room, surely the risks of fights would have been reduced. Maybe you can move Coco to a different room during the day?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Even when H & H's cage is closed, Coco still magnetizes himself to the bars and climbs all over it. I'm scared he'll end up with missing toes! I've been thinking about moving his cage to the opposite end of the room. It's quite a big room and it would be much harder for him to pester them, especially since he isn't a great flier and H & H's cage is high off the ground.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think you should try moving his cage 
Any update on how their doing? How many times a day are they mating?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm still not sure if I'll move it because H & H like to be out on top of it, and I don't have a playgym.

Nothing much is new on the nestbox front. Honey is devouring her cuttlebone like crazy, and acting a little crazy too, lol. She's being quite loud and active. No eggs yet, but both of their poops are massive and watery, especially Honey's, and they've both been holding them in for longer periods. The other day I toweled Honey to see if I could feel an egg in her, but nothing. If she does have an egg inside her, would I be able to see and/or feel a difference?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Honey will have an egg bump just before she lays... not sure how long before though. I'm wanting to say two days.

It's a big old lump that you can see and feel, it's all the way down and near the vent.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Females getting ready to lay eggs will feel heavier, weigh more and their lower abdomen near the vent may feel firmer and look larger. When producing an egg, females will also start drinking much more water because eggs are made up of so much water. Chewing activity will also increase, as females start to shred more paper, perches, wood, toys etc. in preparation of a nest. Females may also become very protective of their cage, backing up into a corner, chirping softly. Prior to and during the egg laying process, the female will have very large, loose and odorous droppings. This is also normal. Droppings are retained in the cloaca and they are eliminated by the female in the morning


Quoted from here


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yup, Honey's showing most of those symptoms. I think she's beginning to get an egg bump near her bottom, where her keel ends. She's always been a big girl but her backside has been looking slightly larger lately. That's why I toweled her, 'cause I got excited and thought she had an egg, but I wasn't able to feel it. Maybe soon.

She keeps asking Henry to mount her, and sometimes he doesn't.. When he does, though, he always has his vent rubbing against her right wing. >.<


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Practice makes perfect, if she is showing most of these signs that means that they have had at least one successful mate which can fertilize 5-6 eggs 
I honestly wouldn't towel her since there might be a risk of breaking her egg if she carrying one and causing her at a big health risk

Here is a photo of a bird with an egg bump (not my picture)


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> I honestly wouldn't towel her since there might be a risk of breaking her egg if she carrying one and causing her at a big health risk


i was just going to say i wouldn't towel her either  you don't know what the eggshell is like (thick or thin) and the last thing you want is it breaking before it's laid!

exciting days though


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ohhhhkay Honey does_ not_ have an egg bump, if it's supposed to show on their back above their tail. I was talking about the _underside_ near her vent. Whoops. Perhaps it's because she's wanting to mate all the time so her bottom has, er, expanded. Or it could be because she's holding her poop in. I'm really not sure :hmm:

Oh no, I feel so bad now that I toweled her  I won't do it again, but I'm always very careful when I do it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe it was an egg bump after all, because I checked the box today (after not having checked yesterday because Henry was in there for hours and wouldn't let me take a proper look), and Honey _*has laid her very first egg!!!!*_ It's perfectly solid so that's really wonderful! I found it after I brought the 'tiels back in from morning sun time. No wonder Henry was _not_ happy at all about being away from the nest!  Here's a pic:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!! 
I had a feeling she would lay it soon! 
Egg bumps could show either on the back above her tail or the underside of her vent
I just forgot to mention that, sorry :blush: 

For some reason when I saw this thread updated I excitingly clicked on it

Congrats on the egg! I bet it'll hatch


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got to reading this Congrats!
Honey and Henry are going to be such good parents and I can't wait to see how beautiful their babies will be

Hank would be a hot mess of a mother
I remember my mom thought it would be hilarious to put a chicken egg on the bottom of Hanks cage 
You should have seen my face when I uncovered her to see that


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Baruch you must've known! 

Yes, her egg bump is definitely on her underside. I think this egg is infertile, you can't tell from the photo, but it has a definite pinkish tinge to it. I noticed straight away when I first saw it. But I think she has another egg bump already!

Ohmygosh! I would've freaked to see a chicken egg haha, what did Hank think of it?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She was extremely confused and wanted nothing to do with it:lol:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

All eggs will look like that when they are newly laid — wait about 5-7 days and if you can, candle it, usually you can tell by then if they are fertile, and if you can’t candle it, and it still has the pinkish tinge, it may be infertile. 

Congrats on the first egg.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah okay, thanks for that Renae, that gives me more hope 

If the egg was laid on the 23rd, which I'm believing it was since that's when I noticed they were spending a LOT of time in the box -- like hours at a time -- then Honey will be due to lay the second egg on the 25th, correct? Is it certain that she will lay a whole clutch on her first time?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well done Honey!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think you should be moving them away from the nest.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You could always make a fabric cover for H&H's cage, and cut a hole at the top where you can put a (full spectrum light). That way he wouldn't be able to climb the sides...it would still leave the front open, but it still might help.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> I don't think you should be moving them away from the nest.


I know, but I was worried about egg-binding so I was making sure Honey got enough sunlight. I don't have a full spectrum light and I'd imagine it would take at least a week or two to get shipped to me. I might leave Henry be and just take Honey and Coco out into the sun next time. Honey isn't all that fussed about being away from the nest; she doesn't spend a lot of time in it and enjoys her sun time so I thought I'd keep it up while she's making eggs. She has been demolishing her cuttlebone and leafy greens, as well.

Thankfully, curious Coco is now keeping well away from their cage. Phew!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Baruch you must've known!
> 
> Yes, her egg bump is definitely on her underside. I think this egg is infertile, you can't tell from the photo, but it has a definite pinkish tinge to it. I noticed straight away when I first saw it. But I think she has another egg bump already!
> 
> Ohmygosh! I would've freaked to see a chicken egg haha, what did Hank think of it?


I saw that it had a pink tint to it in the photo, I was just about to say that I think it's infertile... but I did not know about what Renae said. So I guess we'll have to wait and see!

Just keep her calcium levels high!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Great news! Henry and Frank would be great friends, I can imagine them meeting at the supermarket while buying diapers and formula, complaining about their wives going out all the time while the men mind the babies :lol:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

At this point I'm not worried about whether it's fertile or not, I'm just really happy she is able to lay perfectly formed eggs, and that her first lay was a success. I had no idea if she was even capable, or if she was old enough, so I was really nervous about the whole thing and countlessly wondered whether it was the right thing to do. Perhaps she is indeed older than I thought. Such a special moment, she's a real grown up lady now! :blush: She sure has surprised me.

Honey is currently in the nestbox. She's come out frequently to eat and drink, but Henry had been in there practically all afternoon without coming out at all. Now he's out and they've switched places. He's done one poop, but Honey hasn't pooped. I'm hoping she will soon, or overnight. Thankfully they do not sleep in the nestbox, but we'll see if they decide to tonight now that they have an egg.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the first egg and that it's well formed. The females that I've had lay eggs have always had the bump on the underside of the tail and have usually taken night shift in the nest while the male takes the day shift. Also I think when I had Sexy that she may even of had up to three days between laying some eggs 
It would be awesome if it was fertile


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg! There's a second egg!!









Just covered them for the night, I'll get a better look at it tomorrow!



bobobubu said:


> Great news! Henry and Frank would be great friends, I can imagine them meeting at the supermarket while buying diapers and formula, complaining about their wives going out all the time while the men mind the babies :lol:


Hahaha, too right! :rofl:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That's great  I wonder how many she'll lay all together


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully not too many 

I can hear her peeping and getting in and out of the box, I hope I'm not kept awake by it when I turn out the nightlight soon (their room is my room, heh). I got a better look at the new egg just before; it's slightly larger than the first, and has what appears to be the outline of an air sac at the larger end. I didn't notice this on the first one. Does that have anything to do with being fertile?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congradulations on the second egg! 

I'm not that educated with identifying whether an egg is fertil or not :blush:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

How are they doing? I think you should make a new thread to keep their records? How about "Henry and Honey-breeding jorney" or "H&H...breeding jorney" 
I think it would be cute if they have a seperate thread to keep records for their future chicks


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Done. Here it is: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=714001#post714001


----------

